

Epic Homemade Porsche Win - emile818
http://www.epicfail.com/2011/04/17/epic-homemade-porsche-win/

======
matheusalmeida
Something is not right... Hacker News and Epic Fail ? I think people are
confusing HN and Reddit...

------
emile818
what is not right exactly?

